# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Who do you think killed Tom King?

## Bryan

Of the the ten main suspects, who do you think killed Tom King?

Thought we could all place our ONE guess, then when the murderer is revealed we can see who was right and who was wrong.

Discussions/spoilers of his death can be found here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=59496

----------


## Bryan

My guess is Len, he's one of the suspects who we havent seen focused on recently with Tom, so I reckon this is the one to watch out for.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm thinking Grayson or one of his sons.. but i'm not guessing yet.  :Angel:

----------


## Kim

I think Jimmy King. Seeing as Bob, Terry and Jamie climbed over the wall, they seem a bit obvious, and who EastEnders would choose for a storyline of this size, judging on recent performance. I think he chased Bob to divert the attention, so he can say he chased them. After that wedding present, I don't think Rosemary or her son did it, 'cause it would be a bit obvious, if the police figured it wasn't Bob. Don't think Carl because of his reactions over Cain, so I don't think he is capable.

EDIT: Also there was Kelly with that bottle of champagne on the second floor, and she was taking about getting Jimmy into bed, so I think he could have had another bottle in the room, and whacked him over the head with it. I read that he got whacked, but that bowl that was going to be used by Bob would be too obvious and disappointing.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am not going to vote yet but at the moment, i am thinking Jamie or Rosemary did the deed because Rosemary was meant to meet Tom in the bedroom and Jamie was on his way to get revenge on Tom after Bob revealed to him that he couldn't kill Tom King.

----------


## Abi

I think it was Chas. Mainly because i saw the actress while on holiday in the Summer, and she spoke about finally getting some time off, in the autumn. She must have got it for a reason!  :Cool:

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

deos anyone know for deffinate if it IS one of them suspects? i got afeeling maybe its none of them and possibly Eli (chas and marlons cousin)?! if it is deffinatly one of them id say jamie hope! as he hasnt had any storylines really and this would be ideal for his character too.

----------


## Joanne

I've voted for Matthew King. No firm reason why - just an early hunch.

----------


## eastenders mad

i said rosemary thought i am still not sure i think out of 3 people i think it could be rosemary, Jamie or Terry.

is anyone doing the online thing of who killed tom king it's i am and i am really stuck.

----------


## Em

I think its Grayson ... he seems the most expendable character

----------


## babyblue

I think it is len as well, I could see him having that dark side to him...although the way kelly was acting you'd think she was hiding something....but she isn't one of the suspects.

----------


## Katy

i have no idea, but i doubt its bob as thats far to obvious and i dont think its Jamie either.

----------


## Kim

> i said rosemary thought i am still not sure i think out of 3 people i think it could be rosemary, Jamie or Terry.
> 
> is anyone doing the online thing of who killed tom king it's i am and i am really stuck.


I would be, but I went on become an emerdalian and it didn't appear to be doing anything. Does it take ages to load. I don't think it's Jamie or Terry; would be a bit obvious seeing as they climbed over the wall. I think they are building it up, trying to make everyone think they did it, so the twist would be even more sensational.

----------


## eastenders mad

I would be, but I went on become an emerdalian and it didn't appear to be doing anything. Does it take ages to load. I don't think it's Jamie or Terry; would be a bit obvious seeing as they climbed over the wall. I think they are building it up, trying to make everyone think they did it, so the twist would be even more sensational.[/QUOTE]

It came on straight away for me. TRy it again it should work like. Oh rite i know the more i think of it i think it is Rosemary now. I think it is going to be one of those storylines that goes on for ever. I wonder when the murder is found out if they show when Tom and murder met in the room before the killer pushed him out of the window.

----------


## Tamzi

I'm really getting to think that Carl did it. He has a temper so he could easily lash out, plus he'd just discovered his dad had interfered in his relationship with Chas. I can easily see him going up and in the heat of the moment pushing his dad.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

plus it wouldnt be the first time carls killed somebody i mean didnt he push that paul madison or however you spell his name? does anyone know when we actually find out considering they took the dna from under toms fingernails so surely it should be revealed sooner rather then later.

----------


## pinkles14

I have no idea who killed him dont think it was bob or jamie...
Just a guess Rosemary King

----------


## Kim

> plus it wouldnt be the first time carls killed somebody i mean didnt he push that paul madison or however you spell his name? does anyone know when we actually find out considering they took the dna from under toms fingernails so surely it should be revealed sooner rather then later.



In one part of the sun it said March, but in another part, April.

----------


## Bad Wolf

cant really stand jummy king as a character so hope he grows a back bone and goes to prison

i dont like the sinclairs either - wish they could go to prison too

----------


## Em

> cant really stand jummy king as a character so hope he grows a back bone and goes to prison
> 
> i dont like the sinclairs either - wish they could go to prison too



I like Rosemary ... but not the others!

----------


## chance

I reckon it is rosemary and toms best man that copper,he seems pretty sus and keen to get someone convicted,always hanging around home farm,i think perhaps they were in on it together and agree to split half the money?

----------


## SarahWakefield

I bet its Edna! 

When do we find out?

----------


## alan45

Im really convinced now that its Rosemary. God she plays the part of superbitch to perfection (PK take note)

----------


## Em

> Im really convinced now that its Rosemary. God she plays the part of superbitch to perfection (PK take note)


She's been brilliant. I really dont want it to be her if it means she will leave!

----------


## Chris_2k11

My money's still on Grayson.  :Cool:

----------


## Babe14

I too am convinced that it is Rosemary or that she will be framed for it.  I have my suspicions about the chief constable also, maybe they planned the whole thing together and somewhere down the line plan to do a runner overseas.  Maybe they have been seeing one another?

----------


## alan45

> I too am convinced that it is Rosemary or that she will be framed for it.  I have my suspicions about the chief constable also, maybe they planned the whole thing together and somewhere down the line plan to do a runner overseas.  Maybe they have been seeing one another?


The Chief Constable theory seems to be gaining popularity on another board. Its possible. He has just recently appeared on the scene and is obsessed with the Black Widow. How crap was he last night arresting Chas for assault. Taking her outside. Then what. Drive a prisoner in his own car to Hotton Nick. Why did he not phone his boys in blue to come and scoop her. Wonder if he will find any witnesses.

Well done to the writers for making Rosemary such a believable hate figure. Well done Linda Thorson you are brilliant

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
> I too am convinced that it is Rosemary or that she will be framed for it. I have my suspicions about the chief constable also, maybe they planned the whole thing together and somewhere down the line plan to do a runner overseas. Maybe they have been seeing one another?
> 
> 
> The Chief Constable theory seems to be gaining popularity on another board. Its possible. He has just recently appeared on the scene and is obsessed with the Black Widow. How crap was he last night arresting Chas for assault. Taking her outside. Then what. Drive a prisoner in his own car to Hotton Nick. Why did he not phone his boys in blue to come and scoop her. Wonder if he will find any witnesses.
> 
> Well done to the writers for making Rosemary such a believable hate figure. Well done Linda Thorson you are brilliant


I've been wondering about him for a while, espec as he is very central and seems to have a close relationship with Rosemary all of a sudden. Maybe this is going to be part of a fantastic twist. Another theory, could be that he ends up going down for the murder, having been setup by the fabulous Rosemary (whom I hate fondly)who actually committed the crime and of course gets away scott free, either conitnuing her role as bitch of the Dales or moving onto pastures new.

Or maybe he will set Rosemary up?

I agree with your sentiments about her etc.

Haven't seen last night's yet, so I can't comment at this stage.

----------


## alan45

> Haven't seen last night's yet, so I can't comment at this stage.


Sorry if I may have spoilt it somewhat for you.

Whoever is guilty of Tom's murder will have to leave the show while they are doing their time. Its possible that the original plan was for Rosemary to be that person. However due to the popularity of her character the scriptwriters may have changed their mind. The Chief Constable is someone who is playing a minor part so if he were convicted it would be no great loss. There are endless possibilities in this storyline and plenty more twists still to come

----------


## Luna

i think it could be kelly who killed him now shes getting all the beniftts of having Jimmy to herself and all his money

----------


## Babe14

> Originally Posted by Babe14
> 
> 
>  
> Haven't seen last night's yet, so I can't comment at this stage.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I may have spoilt it somewhat for you.


Um..this is a girl who reads spoilers and updates before watching :Lol:  Thanks for the uneccessary apology anyways :Smile:  




> is guilty of Tom's murder will have to leave the show while they are doing their time. Its possible that the original plan was for Rosemary to be that person. However due to the popularity of her character the scriptwriters may have changed their mind. The Chief Constable is someone who is playing a minor part so if he were convicted it would be no great loss. There are endless possibilities in this storyline and plenty more twists still to come


Unless there is going to be a clever twist in the form of we know whodunnit, so do the police but they cannot prove it, so whoever it is walks away a free person and therefore can continue on the soap.  However I do get the impression that whoever it is will be found out and done for it, so I agree with your theory about the possible change to the CC.

For me others who wouldn't be missed as far as I was concerned are Jamie, Len and of course the infamous Scott Windsor :Big Grin:  (and Katie and Jasmine..)

Maybe the original plan was only to have Rosemary in the soap for a short period of time but like you said she has become very popular and I think works well with the King brothers and is an ideal replacement for Tom for keeping them in line.

However I am wondering about   Spoiler:     the introduction of Tom's ex-lover (Linda L) plus his love child and how they are going to work this. Of course I have my own theories :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have a feeling it might be Chas now!

----------


## alan45

> I have a feeling it might be Chas now!


Why??   I wonder where the horses head we saw at the end of tonights show was lying. The Dingles has been searched.  Rosemary is my prime suspect now with the possibility of the Chief Constable who seem intent on debriefing her

----------


## Chris_2k11

It wont be the constable. It's supposed to be definitely one of the ten suspects i've heard..  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> It wont be the constable. It's supposed to be definitely one of the ten suspects i've heard..


Remember though Emmerdale have been very good at hiding their storylines in the past. They seem much better than the other two at keeping secrets

----------


## Babe14

Rosemary is definitely playing for sympathy and shedding crocodile tears you could tell that when Zak was asking her to drop the charges against Chas.  Without a doubt she is using Chas as her escape goat or sees this as an opportunity to get rid of her once and for all.

I'm certain that the Chief Const. fits into the equation somewhere espec as the other night when he was with Rosemary and they were having one of their chats and Matt walked in.  The CC looked straight at Matt and turned back to Rosemary and said "And I mean anyone" much to Matt's annoyance as he gave them one of his long hard stares before leaving the room. So my conclusion at the moment is that he is either up to it in his neck and committed the murder alone and is now preying on Rosemary for her "wealth" due to maybe financial troubles he may have or he sees it as a quick and cushy retirement; or they planned the whole thing together or Rosemary committed the murder and he knows, so therefore covering for her..I could go n and on but I'll stop here...for now :Lol:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

So in short I can see plenty of scope for there being a surprsie twist in this murder storyline in the form of the cief const. although he is not on the suspect list, but for all we know a twelth ending may have been secretly filmed (as Corrie did for Danny's departure) ...


And yes you can never say never where Emmerdale is concerned :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

Anyone else think its gone a bit quiet at the moment on the whole situation

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Anyone else think its gone a bit quiet at the moment on the whole situation


I'm glad, it was starting to do my head in a bit

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> Anyone else think its gone a bit quiet at the moment on the whole situation
> 
> 
> I'm glad, it was starting to do my head in a bit


I know, but I still want to know who the killer is.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


you've got a long wait Abbie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> ...


Noooo Im bored of it already, I cant take it much longer.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


  Spoiler:    another 2 months to go!  :Ninja:

----------


## Abbie

Spoiler:      2 months!!! are you being serious!!!!I cant wait that long

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Flaming hell they're not half milking this storyline if they're waiting that long to reveal who the killer is.

----------


## Abbie

Maybe they thought it would keep us watching

----------


## brooksyrules

i think it could be matt like when do we find out who the killer is

----------


## kitty_uk

I think Matthew King, I think the storyline is going on 2 long now, its getting boring.

----------


## Abbie

> I think the storyline is going on 2 long now, its getting boring.


You can say that again, they should get it all out in the open thats what I say.

----------


## Kim

Spoiler:     I heard that the killer will be revealed in a flashback in about 2 weeks.

----------


## Abbie

> Spoiler:     I heard that the killer will be revealed in a flashback in about 2 weeks.


  Spoiler:    Well hopefully that is true, i dont think I can watch it drag out for much longer

----------


## Chris_2k11

Its so boring, I really don't care who killed him anymore.

Still think it's Grayson though  :Cool:

----------


## Hopes

Has no-one actually considered the possibility that Tom wasn't actually Murdered? Well what i mean is this, it could be possible that the room he was in when it happened he actually fell through the window by accident, maybe he was trying to close or even open the window slightly and whatever he was standing on gave way and he just fell forwards? Well i know it's a long shot but we could be surprised if that was to be the case.

----------


## eastenders mad

hi is anyone doing the tom king on emmerdale?
I missed the first clue for the first one for this week cause it won't let me on does anyone know what the clue was?
If anyone can helpplease let me know cheers

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Has no-one actually considered the possibility that Tom wasn't actually Murdered? Well what i mean is this, it could be possible that the room he was in when it happened he actually fell through the window by accident, maybe he was trying to close or even open the window slightly and whatever he was standing on gave way and he just fell forwards? Well i know it's a long shot but we could be surprised if that was to be the case.


We saw him falling back though

----------


## inkyskin

I think it was jimmy,rosemary is too obvious,then again if you look at typical soap storylines,they always thrust a few red herrings into the spotlight,ie: rosemary's ex dying,jimmy went missing at the time of the killing.

so really it has to be one of the other ones.I really don't think it's len,so really you have to think,who's character has been used up?,who could go away and not really be missed?

Rosemary has the 'fake affair' storyline with Zac
Jimmy has the wedding storyline with kelly and we all know soaps love a good wedding!

So really,it's got to be someone else!

----------


## Kim

Yeah, I thought that the clothes Rosemary had on would be a red herring. It would be bit of a let down if it was her. I'm thinking Jimmy at the moment as Kelly did have that scarf on and they were upstairs at the time, plus they had champagne, so he might have used that to hit him and the statue thing could be another red herring. Also Kelly went out of the room, so he had the time to push Tom and then get back into the bedroom. He was chasing Jamie away, so he could have thought that would make him look innocent.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I voted for Rosemary now, i'm just convinced that it's her. Only one more month or something like that to go until we find out who the killer is!  :Cool:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think it's Rosemary aswell now Davey.. I also think the whole revelation of it all is gonna have something to do with Belle. So yeah either Rosemary or Grayson.

----------


## Carlyyy.maytee

I think Rosemary or Grayson

But my stepdad thinks that Sadie could have come back and killed Tom

----------


## Kim

Sadie's not one of the 11 filmed endings, but you never know, the filming of the 11th came as a twist in the tale, and it wouldn't be beyond Emmerdale to have another twist.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I know who it was. It was one of those pesky cows that Belle dingle let loose. You have to watch them they're evil animals you know.

----------


## inkyskin

I reckon it was ednas dog myself.

----------


## pinkles14

Not much longer to go we should find out on the 17th

----------


## Bad Wolf

is anyone just bored?

i dont think it is rosemary or jimmi - they have been in the press far too much

----------


## Chris_2k11

I got bored of it in January Rach  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

I have now decided that I would like to see it be GRAYSON. He is an a slimeball.

----------


## Abbie

I am bored of it but at the same time I really want to know, and I think its quite clever cos at some point we've thought, okay maybe it is you and I agree with alan I think and would like to see it be grayson

----------


## Chris_2k11

My bets been on Grayson from the start, not sure why just always had a feeling it was him.

----------


## inkyskin

Not long to go before the huge anti climax!

I've gotta work Thursday night so i'll have to come on here when i get home to see who did it.

----------


## alan45

> My bets been on Grayson from the start, not sure why just always had a feeling it was him.


Unfortunately he appears in it the week after next according to the spoilers so it looks like Len takes the Blame. Of course wheter he actually killed him is another matter but I get the impression he makes a deathbed confession. He knows he is dying so is he covering for someone else. Pearl or Edna perhaps. Who knows. In fact I was starting to think Who was Tom King.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I reckon it might be some dark horse.....


...I mean Katie can't look after all those horses all the time, can she?...

----------


## alan45

> I reckon it might be some dark horse.....
> 
> 
> ...I mean Katie can't look after all those horses all the time, can she?...


Well she has seen to a few stallions in her time

----------


## alan45

LEN'S A GONER
Emmerdale bosses plot to kill soap star after he says: I'm off to join Dad's Army
Exclusive by Brian Roberts 12/05/2007 
EMMERDALE bosses are to kill off Len Reynolds because he wants to join Dad's Army.

Actor Peter Martin, who plays the Dales' favourite, has landed the part of Captain Mainwaring in a stage version of the hit BBC comedy.

So Emmerdale chiefs have taken the opportunity to bump him off in thrilling', action-packed week of soap intrigue which also sees the opening of the Tom King murder trial.

Advertisement
 A show insider said: "Details of how Len dies are being kept under wraps but any sudden death is always a winner when it comes to ratings." Former stars Anna Brecon (Lady Tara Thornfield), Cleveland Campbell (Danny Daggert) and Anthony Lewis (grandson Marc Reynolds) all return to the Dales for Len's emotionally charged funeral.

A source said: "There is a degree of irony at the ceremony because it is attended by Len's old army pals and in a Union Jack draped coffin he is given a full military send off.

"People think it was a fitting farewell seeing as Peter is off to star in Dad's Army!" Peter, who also appears as dowdy Joe in the Royle Family, joined the ITV soap in 2001.

The kindly pensioner's death also marks the start of the King brothers' trial. The source said: "The day that Len dies is the opening day of the trial of Tom King's sons who have been charged with conspiracy to murder."

The soap's biggest whodunnit has pulled in millions of viewers.

Bosses have filmed three possible outcomes so they can still surprise viewers if the killer's identity is leaked before Thursday's finale.

Ruthless property developer Tom (Ken Farrington) plunged to his death from his bedroom window after being being hit with an ornament and then pushed.

Len, who had a fight with Tom over Edna Birch, is one of 11 suspects for the Christmas Day murder.

Others in the frame include Chastity Dingle (Lucy Pargeter) and Jimmy King (Nick Miles).

Linda Thorson, who plays another suspect Rosemary King, said: "The outcome will be a complete surprise."

The insider added: "We've filmed three different suspects confess to killing Tom. It's been run like a military operation."

----------


## alan45

Well Grayson and Rosemary both appear in Next weeks episodes so that rules them out

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Well Grayson and Rosemary both appear in Next weeks episodes so that rules them out


Hmm..this is getting very interesting now, i'm not sure what to think anymore. Len dies but i don't think it's him that kills him anyway, he wouldn't have it in him. I'm still convinced Rosemary, you never know, they could be throwing us all off the scent by making out she is going to be in next weeks episodes and apparently, the person who has killed Tom gets away with it, so it could still be possibly her.

http://www.youtube.com/emmerdaleofficial   - Here is the link to some of the endings that have been filmed.

----------


## alan45

Kris Green over on DS says he has seen the episode and that we are all in for a big surprise. Zoe Tate anyone?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It would be fantastic if it was Zoe, but i think it is one of the 10 suspects that were listed. People have been playing the online game etc, so for it not to be one of the 10 suspects, i think there would be an uproar from fans who played the game online and i don't think ITV would want that. I think it is definetly one of the 10 suspects.

----------


## alan45

> It would be fantastic if it was Zoe, but i think it is one of the 10 suspects that were listed. People have been playing the online game etc, so for it not to be one of the 10 suspects, i think there would be an uproar from fans who played the game online and i don't think ITV would want that. I think it is definetly one of the 10 suspects.


Well whoever it is Emmerdale have kept the secret Really Well. The ten suspects thing may be just a game. After all they are going to announce the winner of it at 6pm a full hour before Emmerdale goes out.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Kris Green over on DS says he has seen the episode and that we are all in for a big surprise. Zoe Tate anyone?


Annie Sugden with a stone filled apron.

----------


## Abi

> Well Grayson and Rosemary both appear in Next weeks episodes so that rules them out


You never know, it could be them. They'll probably have some kind of story carry on with this after the murderer is revealed, no matter who it is.

----------

